# velvet is dead



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

cant get it from any of my suppliers the factory that made it i guess somthing happend


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

ive been lookin too, I can only find that cheap shit wit no backing :angry:


----------



## bigoppa5150 (Apr 26, 2008)

J AND J FABRIC IN RIALTO CALIFORNIA HAS A FEW COLORS AND PATTERNS LEFT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you can still find it here and there


this one ****** on egay has it but he fuckin sux at communicating, ive been trying to order some blue from that bastard since last tuesday :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 1 2008, 06:32 PM~10991694
> *you can still find it here and there
> this one ****** on egay has it but he fuckin sux at communicating, ive been trying to order some blue from that bastard since last tuesday :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

hancock fabrics use to have green,black,red,maroon,navy blue..............


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

there was some place on ebay once i saw called sf fabrics i think i wonder if they have it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Jul 2 2008, 12:52 AM~10994764
> *there was some place on ebay once i saw called sf fabrics i think i wonder if they have it
> *


you sure it wasn't syfabrics?

i dont think they have an ebay store, but they do have a website, they have velvet, but not the stuff i use

http://www.syfabrics.com/Default.aspx


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

i think thats it!! look under the upholstery grade velvet they have its exactly it!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ask fundimotorsports, he has plenty in his expedition :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thats not velvet... :nono:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2008, 12:42 PM~11139199
> *ask fundimotorsports, he has plenty in his expedition  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats not velvet, thats crushed panne' :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i especially like that piece fundi draped over the steering wheel


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Skim I just say your build up bro. All I can say is wow man. You got some serious determination and skill bro.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

can someone tell me what to look for in velvet/velours? dont want the cheapo crap thats gonna fall apart in a season..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11150146
> *can someone tell me what to look for in velvet/velours? dont want the cheapo crap thats gonna fall apart in a season..
> *


the best kind is the automotive upholstery grade, it has a white mesh backing on it. its still somewhat fragile and doesn't hold up very well in the sun, but its better than most the other stuff.


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

also make sure it is the same imprint as you see the most.dont get the kind that has the long crushed pattern


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

swirls are for paisas.....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 25 2008, 09:17 AM~11176345
> *swirls are for paisas.....
> *


  










































:biggrin: oldschool lol


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

velvet till i d i e


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2008, 10:42 AM~11139199
> *ask fundimotorsports, he has plenty in his expedition  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 25 2008, 08:17 AM~11176345
> *swirls are for paisas.....
> *


you must be white!!!!!!!!!!! then MTF


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 1 2008, 04:19 PM~10991163
> *ive been lookin too, I can only find that cheap shit wit no backing :angry:
> *


I used that in mine and folded it over, and used adhesive on both sides to double layer it, and its held up fine.


----------

